# What do you EDC?



## Chicken Drumstick (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi, I'm long time flashlight enthusiast, although fairly new to the term flashoholic. I'm also quite new to the realm of LED flashlights, so I'm learning lots and lots from CPF.

To this is extent, I wondered what is your choice(s) of EDC?


Recently I've been EDC'ing a LED converted Mini MagLite (AAA), while not even the first word, let alone the last word in LED flashlights it has proven quite affective and usable for my needs. That said, I'm hoping to 'upgrade' to a Klarus Mi X6 as a backup and an EagleTac D25C2 as a pocket size EDC in the very near future.

Would be great to hear your thoughts.

Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hondakilla98 (Dec 19, 2011)

I carry a Jetbeam rrt-0 s2 on rcr123. Its a great compact light, but I'm tired of the magnetic ring not being where I left it(it gets turned while chilled on my pocket). Now I'm looking at something with xml and just a clicky. I'm leaning towards the zl sc600.

Sent from my Dell Streak using Tapatalk


----------



## AZPops (Dec 19, 2011)

OK, what does EDC mean?
























Before anywone get's ticked off at Pops! .... I'm Juuust kidding! One of two HDS's, but I ad another when I'm working (which is everynight till my contract ends. So in my case, both are Everyday Carries). The second? Presently it's either a BC25, TN11 or Jason's Alpha A.


----------



## Craig K (Dec 19, 2011)

HDS 170T & a SF LX2.


----------



## alex987 (Dec 19, 2011)

@azpops edc means ( every day carry )


----------



## AlphaZen (Dec 19, 2011)

I carry my flashlight loose in my front right pocket and so I like a small, capable flashlight. I EDC a Fenix E05 on most days, which I love for it's size, simplicity and beautiful floody beam. On weekends, or when going out, I will break out my LF2XT which is perfection for an EDC, yet for some reason no longer made.


----------



## bugsykepik (Dec 19, 2011)

2 flashlight, torchlabs and jetbeam rrt0


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Dec 19, 2011)

Chicken Drumstick said:


> ...That said, I'm hoping to 'upgrade' to a Klarus Mi X6 as a backup and an EagleTac D25C2 as a pocket size EDC in the very near future.



I've edc'd lights now for several years. It took me a while to figure out that I prefer a single AA sized light the most (both for length and for diameter.) Also, I prefer lights with a clicky switch as my primary light not a twisty switch. I think you'd be happy with the Klarus Mi X6, but the fact that it has a twisty switch, which requires two hands to operate, may get on your nerves after a while. There have been many many times when I was holding something with one hand and only had one hand available to operate my light. Twisty switches get in the way in these types of situations. Having a twisty switch does allow the light to be smaller though, and I am ok with my backup light having a twisty switch. 

Another thing to consider are output options. For me I prefer at least 5 or more output options. I use moonlight (less than one lumen) quite a bit when it's pitch black with no light around. I also like & use low, medium, high, & turbo quite a bit as well depending on the situation. 

Another thing to consider is the pocket clip. I like the light to be able to clip in on the inside of my pocket, and ride very low. Look for lights with a clip that lines up pretty close to the top of the light; otherwise, the light will always be poking outside of your pocket. Looks like EagleTac did a good job with the clip on the light you're considering.

My primary edc is a Quark AA - regular UI, deep carry pocket clip, tactical switch, and running on a 14500 Li-ion rechargeable battery. Perfect size, awesome output, great UI with great output options. The Li-ion battery with 4.2v gives this light the same output as a 2xAA light. I recently bought a Quark X AA2 Neutral, and put that head on my Quark AA. I really love this set up, but it would be more expensive to go this route.

My backup edc is a AAA keychain light - ITP A3 EOS which has changed names to Olight i3. It looks like this new version has worse runtimes (on paper anyway,) so I am unsure if I like it as well as my ITP. If I were buying a new keychain AAA light then I'd get the Klarus Mi X6 that you are considering. Very nice light with great output options.


----------



## AZPops (Dec 19, 2011)

alex987 said:


> @azpops edc means ( every day carry )




Thanks alex!


----------



## Johnbeck180 (Dec 19, 2011)

My EDC is my Fenix PD20. great small single 123 cell light.


----------



## purelite (Dec 19, 2011)

Fenix LD15 AA clipped to pocket and an ITP AAA single mode twisty on the keys


----------



## fisk-king (Dec 19, 2011)

work: Ra (HDS) Clicky 200cn (legacy model)
outside of work: Muyshondt Nautilus modded my Milky (XP-G R4 3D)
home: Liteflux Lf2xt
keychain: currently a Thrunite ti but may change back to the Modamag Draco neut.


----------



## Texas Made (Dec 19, 2011)

Outdoorsman5 said:


> My primary edc is a Quark AA - regular UI, deep carry pocket clip, tactical switch, and running on a 14500 Li-ion rechargeable battery. Perfect size, awesome output, great UI with great output options. The Li-ion battery with 4.2v gives this light the same output as a 2xAA light. I recently bought a Quark X AA2 Neutral, and put that head on my Quark AA. I really love this set up, but it would be more expensive to go this route.



Outdoorsman,

I have noted many forum members touting this same set up and am wondering if the reason the Quark AA is preferred instead of the 123 version was the availability of the deep pocket clip for the AA? Otherwise the two lights are the same diameter, just that the AA is longer by over 1/2". 

The 123 version is over 200 lumens vs 109 for the AA on standard batteries. I know that the voltage doubles going from standard AA to 14500, improving performance significantly. Don't rcr 123's operate at a higher voltage also, which would boost performance even higher than the AA on 14500 with an even smaller sized light?

I am somewhat of a newbe, so please take it easy. I liked your response and am trying to decide which of these two lights to purchase.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Chidwack (Dec 19, 2011)

iTP A3 E0S is clipped in my shirt pocket every day.


----------



## Rokron (Dec 19, 2011)

There is a lot of mighty nice EDC lights out there but my choice is Sunwayman for an EDC. I have a V10R T6 in my work jeans. It’s very easy to use and it has a nice floody light for my needs. 
For a casual dress EDC, I use the classy V10R Ti, it too is very useful.
Along with the clicky switch which turns the light on or off, it has the Magnetic Control Ring which allows me to select any brightness desired, from dim all the way though to the brightest lumens. When softly pressed, the clicky can be used for momentary light use as well.
The light uses a single lithium CR123 which I keep dozen or so on hand and are easy to get. There’s also an AA extender that’s available that works on all the V10R lights.
As far as the clip is concerned, I like it and it serves its purpose. IMHO though, the clip on the Ti should have been left uncoated.
With my average size hands, I have no problem using it with one hand.
For me, and me has been the key word here, this light works.
The important thing here is to get a light that works well for you.


----------



## Admiralgrey (Dec 19, 2011)

I carry a Zebralight SC600 in a double Maxpedition sheath on my belt (it also holds my Leatherman Surge and its bit set). Its great finally having a torch with plenty of kick that will still fit into a 4" sheath

When evening nears I don a Titanium Innovations Illuminati around my neck for hands free operation or short tasks. This often ends up being held in my mouth, so I'm thinking of adding a ring of silicon at the end. 

On my keys is a Maglite solitaire with a heavily crenelated bezel made from a .50cal cartridge.


----------



## tjswarbrick (Dec 19, 2011)

For EDC, I agree with the single AA size.
Though it's a little heavy, I love JETBeam's E3S on an L91 lithium.
Perfect size for carry and use, long runtime, great clicky switch, easy UI, useful beam.
When I know I'm going out at night, I have a plethora of 2xCR123 lights to choose from, depending upon what I want out of it.
- Tom


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Dec 19, 2011)

Texas Made said:


> Outdoorsman,
> 
> I have noted many forum members touting this same set up and am wondering if the reason the Quark AA is preferred instead of the 123 version was the availability of the deep pocket clip for the AA? Otherwise the two lights are the same diameter, just that the AA is longer by over 1/2".
> 
> ...



Hey Texas Made, and welcome to CPF.

I have both the Quark AA and the Quark 123 and really like them both. I prefer the AA version as an edc light for a few reasons though. The Quark AA clip is in the "head-down" position which most prefer, and you can get the deep carry pocket clip for it as well. I also prefer the length of the Quark AA. It fits my hand better. The Quark AA spans the width of my hand (better for operation) where as, the 123 is too short. The Quark AA rides in my pocket deeper as well which makes it feel more secure....would hate lose one of these things.

Another reason folks like the Quark AA is that if you were in a pinch, AA batteries are easier to get. When I'm on a trip I like having the Quark AA over the Quark 123 for that fact alone. In general though, I do see more folks going with the Quark AA, and assume it is for the same reasons.

Regarding lumens, Quarks were all designed to run on 4.2v Li-ion rechargeable batteries, and this is where the real performance comes into play with the Quark AA. You can use a AA sized 14500 Li-ion rechargeable in the Quark AA producing over 200 lumens with the R5 LED, or 280 lumens with the XM-L head. In other words, the output of the Quark AA is the same as the Quark AA2, but only uses 1 battery....nice. 

Runtimes are great using Li-ion batteries as well. I did a runtime test using a 14500 on a quark with the R5 LED, and here are the results - Max (48 min), High (150 min), Medium (11 hrs), Low (50 hrs), and I did not test moonlight because that would be insane. I did a short version of this test so far with the XM-L this past Saturday after reading another thread, and here's what I got - Max (58 min) and High (2 hrs). I haven't done any of the others yet, but am expecting the runtimes to be similar to the R5 runtimes.

You can use a RCR123 rechargeable Li-ion (same size as a CR123) in the Quark 123 and get the exact same output as with the Quark AA. CPF'ers have noticed though that runtimes are a little better with the 14500 Li-ion over the RCR123 Li-ion even though they are both rated at 750mah (amount of energy.) Again, I love the Quark 123, but it is too short and the clip is not great for edc....to me anyway.

4sevens, which is the Quark manufacturer, states the output using standard alkaline batteries. They don't advertise performance with Li-ion batteries very often since the majority of their customers are prolly not going to use them....more of an enthusiast battery. 

I'm also seeing more folks edc'ing the Quark AA with the new Neutral XM-L head on it. Lot of us feel that a floodier beam is best for edc, and the new XM-L head is floody. But, with the added lumens it appears to me to throw just as well as my quarks with the R5 LED in them. Lastly, the neutral tint on my light is really nice too. It casts a golden colored beam which is easier on the eyes compared to cool white lights.

I think you'd be happy with either light, but since I have a sickness for this kind of stuff, I'd recommend you get both.


----------



## michman (Dec 19, 2011)

I have been thinking about this question quite a bit myself (in the general sense). Personally, because I am a teacher, I do not require any large lights on me. I think profession has much to do with what we EDC. Currently I carry three lights daily. An E01 on my "If I have have nothing else on me, I at least want to have this" key ring. On this there is a whistle (for gym and emergencies), the E01, a Spyderco Ladybug, and a spare key for my car (incase I lock my main key inside). This set of things is always on me.

Secondly, I have an E05 on my main set of keys. A nice light with enough power for walking my dog through the woods, or light up an engine bay if stuck on the side of the road. It is more than enough light to get you out of any trouble that you might get yourself into in the civilized world.

Around my neck I am wearing a 4Sevens Preon ReVo (S2). A great light that I have come to warm up to. I appreciate that it comes on in low first, and that it has the ability to get up to 100 lm when absolutely needed, or it will hold 80 lm for an hour. I chose it particularly for the run time that it provides for each level over that of the LD01. Basically, the ReVo, LD01, or Klarus AAA lights provide a real light when you need it in a small package.

To note: I have been toying with the H501w as a neck light as of late, but need to make some further modifications to my system to make it viable.


----------



## Wolfen68 (Dec 19, 2011)

My EDC is the Eagletac D25C. Perfect size and a nice format. My only complaint is I wish the clip was reversible so it could be used as an impromptu headlamp on the bill of a ball cap.

I keep it in my left front pocket and usually keep it in a small cloth pouch so it doesn't scratch my phone in the same pocket.


----------



## nbp (Dec 19, 2011)

On work days and most anytime I am in jeans, a McGizmo Haiku XP-G and a McGizmo Mule XM-L. If I am in dress pants, a Muyshondt Aeon or Ion. If I need something tough and rugged but don't want to risk losing a McGizmo, then it's an HDS Clicky or Twisty or two.


----------



## Texas Made (Dec 19, 2011)

Outdoorsman5 said:


> Hey Texas Made, and welcome to CPF.
> 
> I think you'd be happy with either light, but since I have a sickness for this kind of stuff, I'd recommend you get both.



Outdoorsman,

Thank you so much for the detailed explanation. Sounds like it is a combination of ergonomics with the length, improved pocket positioning with the clip, runtime with 14500, and the availability of common AA batteries that gives the edge to the Quark AA over the 123.

Thanks again for taking the time to explain.


----------



## shipwreck (Dec 19, 2011)

Lumapower Trust 2 at work - clipped to the edge of my right front pocket... every day at work.

When not at work, Eagletac T20C2 MK II with the XML-HO module... Brightest in its size class.... 

I want lumens... nothing else will do.  - So, I like 2 cell lights over the smaller 1 cell LEDs


----------



## BigBluefish (Dec 19, 2011)

For most of the past year, I EDC'd a NiteCore Defender Infinity (single AA) R2. But, I've decided I like a light with 1) a clip, when I'm wearing a suit (or it will jump right out of any pocket I put it in) and 2) something a bit bigger and easier to hold onto. So now I'm carrying a SureFire E1B when in a suit or business casual, or a SureFire L1 (OK, sometimes a Ra 140T) when in jeans. If I'm wearing jeans, I've also usually got a little AAA light, Maratac or DQG, in my watch pocket. For my EDC, I like the forward clicky or the click/twist UI of the L1, and just the 2 levels, nice and simple.


----------



## applevision (Dec 19, 2011)

At work, my 4Sevens Preon 2 Warm lives in my pocket and is used > 20 times per day
Around my neck, 24/7/365 lives my Photon Rex on a PVC necklace (along with the 4Sevens titanium whistle and a medal)
On my keys (which are always in my pocket when I'm not at home) lives my 4Sevens MiNi CR2.

I was once caught in pitch darkness while someone was breaking into my home... NEVER AGAIN.


----------



## davyro (Dec 19, 2011)

At work i use my Jetbeam BC10 (I work in construction so it gets bashed about a bit)
On week day nights i'm using a HDS Ra Clicky 170T
On a weekend i spoil myself with my HDS Rotary 200
Sometimes at work i use my Xeno Eo3 v3 cw led just for a change from my BC10

When i go camping i'll take my Thrunite TN11 it fits in my combat trouser pockets easily


----------



## dosei-45 (Dec 19, 2011)

Sunwayman V20C


----------



## MrLi (Dec 19, 2011)

I EDC a Fenix E05 (on my keychain), and a 4Sevens MiniX in my jacket's inner pocket. Sometimes I swap the MiniX with my Preon2. My Fenix TK21 is in my bagpack just in case i need something stronger.

Find myself using the MiniX more often everyday though...


----------



## matt4270 (Dec 19, 2011)

Quark AA XR-G S3, fueled by Rayovac NiMH precharged rechargeable, with a spare Energizer L91 lithium wrapped in electrical tape in my pocket, just in case!


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Dec 19, 2011)

Currently EDC'ing a V10r XM-L T6 running on an AW IMR 16340


----------



## Q8iGunner (Dec 19, 2011)

4Sevens Quark MiniX 123 around my neck, iTP A3 EOS on my keychain.


----------



## Rocky1927 (Dec 19, 2011)

L1 Lumamax by day, Backup by night, x300 when I'm awake and dressed.


----------



## flashlight nut (Dec 19, 2011)

An HDS 170 Cn, always. EagleTac P20C2 at work. In the support rotation are the Jetbeam TCR2 and Surefire Titan.


----------



## xian13 (Dec 19, 2011)

Fenix PD32 in the pocket at all times- EagleTac P20C2 at work.


----------



## EPVQ30 (Dec 19, 2011)

Do i have to include the spork the toothbrush and the and the canned food in the edc rotation? this is getting out of hand.


----------



## Breathing Borla (Dec 20, 2011)

EDC =

itp a3 eos on keychain and 

jetbeam PA40W in truck


----------



## Glock27 (Dec 20, 2011)

SC60w clipped inside left front pocket. H50 or H501w around neck. I do HVAC for a living and use lights often throughout the day.
If I'm going in the woods, I'll also have either a Jetbeam IIIm or an Eagletac T20C2 in an offside belt holster.

G27


----------



## twicksisted (Dec 20, 2011)

I recently got a JETBeam PA10 which runs on 1 single AA battery, outputs up to 650 lumens, is super small, lightweight but tough and came at a very good price. Well worth a look


----------



## Thermionic (Dec 20, 2011)

Once lights had got bright enough I found that a Wee NS on my keys and an original Nitecore D10 in my pocket were all I needed.


----------



## bullinchinashop (Dec 20, 2011)

At work Cabella's XPG N9 Off work Inova X1.


----------



## bullterrier (Dec 20, 2011)

in my pocket a Peak Logan QTC with 17500 body and backup a Nitecore EX11 V2. 
car keys Ti Mako 
house keys Fenix E15 and E01 
and in the jacket SiningBeam S-mini XM-L T*6 
and when i walk my dog in the night CQG 3*18650 XM-L T4 XM-L T4 53A Warm white 850 lumen *


----------



## MartinDWhite (Dec 20, 2011)

Recently it has been mostly front left pocket Malkoff MD2 with clip and M60-MCE. 
But it changes a lot. Usually an MD2 with one of several drop-ins. M60, M61W, Oveready Triple 3 level Warm.
On rare occasions I carry a Malkoff WildCat (original).


----------



## jssp78 (Dec 20, 2011)

TW4 on a Vital Gear FB1 in my front right pocket.
Peak Logan 17500 QTC with a Nite-Ize headband in my rear right pocket.
E1L in my front left pocket.


----------



## phenwick (Dec 20, 2011)

Fenix P1D Q5 in its own holster.


----------



## Tommygun45 (Dec 20, 2011)

Rotary with a water bottle cap diffuser, on an RCR123. Then a Revo on the keychain. Rotary is just unbeatable imo. The only problem with it is I cant tell what pocket its in because its small and light compared to my wallet, markers (teacher) cell phone and keys. Somehow after being in my pocket with keys for months the anno is all still intact. My revo went from being black to almost stainless at this point.


----------



## RoBeacon (Dec 20, 2011)

4Sevens Quark AA^2 R5, and an ITP A3 EOS upgrade on the keychain.


----------



## mta5888 (Dec 20, 2011)

Like the original poster I am a flashlight fanatic. I carry as my primary a 4Sevens Maelstrom X7, then as a couple backups; the Fenix E11 is my primary backup, and then I have a couple Fenix E05's that float around my edc as needed.


----------



## cland72 (Dec 20, 2011)

Fenix P1D. I carry it in my front right pocket with my keys and it is very low profile. I don't even notice I have it.


----------



## Biscuit (Dec 21, 2011)

Streamlight Stylus Pro in my right front pocket, always. I like a "penlight" that rides along the side of my pocket, thinking about upgrading to a 4Sevens Preon sometime soon.


----------



## Chicken Drumstick (Dec 21, 2011)

Outdoorsman5 said:


> Regarding lumens, Quarks were all designed to run on 4.2v Li-ion rechargeable batteries, and this is where the real performance comes into play with the Quark AA. You can use a AA sized 14500 Li-ion rechargeable in the Quark AA producing over 200 lumens with the R5 LED, or 280 lumens with the XM-L head. In other words, the output of the Quark AA is the same as the Quark AA2, but only uses 1 battery....nice.
> 
> 
> 4sevens, which is the Quark manufacturer, states the output using standard alkaline batteries. They don't advertise performance with Li-ion batteries very often since the majority of their customers are prolly not going to use them....more of an enthusiast battery.


Hi, thanks for the very informative post, it did make me go and look up the Quark lights.

However on the 4Sevens website it says this:



4Sevens said:


> Battery: One AA (1.5V max) - *do not use lithium-ion or other batteries that exceed 1.5V*



http://www.4sevens.com/product_info.php?cPath=297_355&products_id=2044

Although I admit they don't say what the voltage range is for the emitter. But I presume running a Quark AA Mini on a 14500 would invalidate the warranty??


----------



## LightWalker (Dec 21, 2011)

Chicken Drumstick said:


> Hi, thanks for the very informative post, it did make me go and look up the Quark lights.
> 
> However on the 4Sevens website it says this:
> 
> ...



That is for the Mini not the Regular, I run my mini on a LI-ION but not long on max due to heat and yes it will probably void the warranty, but the Mini's are cheap and I doubt there will be a problem if you only use Max sparingly.

*Outdoorsman5* was refering to the Regular Quarks, which are rated 0.9v-4.2v and are within range for 14500, have more modes and a clickie switch. These lights will be much brighter on a 14500.

http://www.4sevens.com/product_info.php?cPath=297_305&products_id=1597


----------



## Chicken Drumstick (Dec 21, 2011)

LightWalker said:


> That is for the Mini not the Regular, I run my mini on a LI-ION but not long on max due to heat and yes it will probably void the warranty, but the Mini's are cheap and I doubt there will be a problem if you only use Max sparingly.
> 
> *Outdoorsman5* was refering to the Regular Quarks, which are rated 0.9v-4.2v and are within range for 14500, have more modes and a clickie switch. These lights will be much brighter on a 14500.
> 
> http://www.4sevens.com/product_info.php?cPath=297_305&products_id=1597


Thanks for the clarification. After posting I then went and looked at the regular range and wondered if that was the case.


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Dec 21, 2011)

Chicken Drumstick said:


> Thanks for the clarification. After posting I then went and looked at the regular range and wondered if that was the case.



Yeah, unfortunately the Quark Mini's were not designed around the Li-ion batteries. Lots of folks have successfully used Li-ion bats in the mini's though. I really like the size of the mini's (especially the mini AAx2,) but have not bought any of em. I don't much like twisty switches for my primary light, and I'd prefer the light be designed for Li-ion.


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Dec 21, 2011)

I always have the Sunwayman R01A on my keychain (recently replaced an Arc AAA that stopped working after about 6 years). In my pocket I either have a Sunwayman V10R AE that I take to work, or a Xeno E03 XML if I'm worried about the V10R getting banged up too much.


----------



## Breathing Borla (Dec 21, 2011)

twicksisted said:


> I recently got a JETBeam PA10 which runs on 1 single AA battery, outputs up to 650 lumens, is super small, lightweight but tough and came at a very good price. Well worth a look



but you only get 140 out of that AA:nana:


----------



## wrencher (Dec 21, 2011)

Let's see around my neck a AAA Ti on SS ball chain. Lfp 47's AA tactical. Rfp Fenix PD31. 
Left cargo pocket an HDS 200t Clicky. Plus a spare AA & 123 primary's. 

wrencher


----------



## WmArnold1 (Dec 22, 2011)

I've carried my oLight T20-Q5 (XR-E) in my front left pocket since spring of 2008. That's more than 1400 days! 200 Lumen is plenty and usually a little overkill.

Personally, I'm a little surprised how many people favor AA or AAA lights after managing my 2xCR123 oLight this long. C'est-la-vie though!

Lately, I've been really, _*really*_, tempted to upgrade to a cool-white Zebralight S600 for 750/600 Lumen and an inch shorter in my pocket. But I'm trying to hold-out until after I buy something with 2000+ Lumens and decent throw for spotting from my car.


----------



## flashlight chronic (Dec 22, 2011)

When I'm not working, it's either my 4sevens miniX, Fenix E11, or Nitecore Extreme Infinity.


----------



## magnum70383 (Dec 22, 2011)

FENIX LD15. Put in pocket and...forget


----------



## selas (Dec 22, 2011)

Zebralight SC51 or SC60w, both with Lite_me's excellent o-ring switch mod to eliminate accidental activation.


----------



## Dave_5280 (Dec 23, 2011)

4Sevens MiNi CR2 on my key ring - good balance between size, weight, and power.


----------



## Dishonor39 (Dec 23, 2011)

Usually carry a 4sevens Mini AA2 OR a Fenix LD05 (Depends on what I'm doing). I typically throw another flashlight in my pocket or pack, usually a single cell AA or CR123. Currently either a Mini AA, Streamlight PT1L, or a Fenix PD10. Sometimes I'll heft around the LD10, not to often though. Awaiting the arrival of an Olight i1 and a Mini 123 Neutral to add to the mix.


----------



## Hwystarr (Dec 23, 2011)

Working nights, I usually carry either my Pelican 7060 or Streamlight DS Polystinger LED as a primary. As back up I usually have a Streamlight Polytac and/or a Strion or Scorpion.


----------



## fogacho (Dec 23, 2011)

Usually carry on the belt a Fenix TK12 with a 18650 battery, but thinking of something more portable such as a Jetbeam BA10. But I rather have some thing with a longer battery life (such as the Fenix TK12 with a 18650 battery) when things go wrong out in the jungle, as one our of light might not be enough to get me out of there...


----------



## Rossymeister (Dec 23, 2011)

Right Now My EDC Is An HDS Rotary 200 With An AW RCR!23. I Have Been Thinking Of Picking Up Another McGizmo Haiku, Really Regret Selling The One That I Had.


----------



## Lumenato (Dec 25, 2011)

I like the tiny lights for EDC. I use an itp a3 e0s and a fenix e01. I occasionally carry 2AA lights as well. I haven't (not yet confident in myself) lithium lights yet. A single CR123 light would be something i'd like to get sometime... like a quark 123.


----------



## GaAslamp (Dec 25, 2011)

I usually carry three flashlights. The first is the flashlight that I currently use the most, both around the house and outside, which is my ZebraLight H51c (probably talk about it the most here, too)--it earned its role as my primary EDC flashlight through experimentation, as I'm always trying out different things with EDC to find out what works best for me. It's my most versatile flashlight, I really like how it renders colors, and it's pretty small, so why not carry it? I also carry a compact headband for it (made of a short length of paracord and some elastic material), but for the most part it rides inside a front pocket, clipped to the edge, ready for handheld use. I haven't had any accidental activations thus far (a common issue with the similar SC51), as the switch is on the end as opposed to the side.

The second, a Streamlight TLR-1s, is conversely the only flashlight in my entire collection that I hope I *never* have to actually use, because it's mounted on my "little friend" (say hello ) and would only be used when somebody has left me no option but to inflict grievous injury on them in self-defense. :shakehead Ironically, perhaps, I don't carry a standalone "tactical" flashlight--things will be happening too fast for me to mess with additional equipment, and I may need a free hand anyway. In a pinch, the H51c could back up the TLR-1s, as the former's High mode is activated by a single click.

The third is a backup to my primary EDC flashlight that I could also potentially hand to somebody else if needed. I have yet to settle on what flashlight that should be, so I've been rotating a number of small flashlights through this role. All of them have a single mode for simplicity, as somebody else may be using it, and are relatively inexpensive. A Fenix E01 and E05 are part of the rotation, in addition to things like Photons (both real and fauxtons ) and various penlights. Maybe I'll try out some cheap "big box brand" single-mode 1xAA flashlights instead, since one could double as a spare battery carrier for the H51c. :thinking:


----------



## Hondakilla98 (Dec 26, 2011)

I got a replacement for my Jetbeam RRT-0 S2 today, an Eagletac P20C2 MKII XM-L. I'm pretty happy so far, but it doesn't seem that much brighter to me. I'm guessing it's because of how much bigger the hotspot is and how much more floody the beam is. The best part is the rubber tail cap ring. It makes tailstanding possible while still making the momentary tailcap usable. Something the RRT-0 was lacking for my big thumbs.

Sent from my Dell Streak using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Dec 26, 2011)

For work, I usually EDC a single AA/14500, such as: JetBeam BA10, JetBeam PA10, TrustFire F22 S/S, TerraLux LS100, Balder SE-1 XML, or a MagLite XL50-( a hair too long though). On days off, I'll either EDC one of those or a single AAA Romisen Cree XPG.


----------



## Danielight (Dec 26, 2011)

As of Christmas day, my new EDC is a Jetbeam BC10. Runs on a single cr123a ... compact, but very bright.


----------



## DW10 (Dec 26, 2011)

I live in the country (retired) and have carried various Mag Lights to check on fences, water tanks and running off coyotes.
Later I began collecting Surefires, though convenient they seem to be fragile and have short run times.
This Christmas I got a TK41 and it's the cat's meow.
Low power beam for close work, and max light for checking the perimeter.
Until I find something better...this is it.


----------



## Mr_Moe (Dec 26, 2011)

When I finally get my Sunway M20A back I'll be EDCing that again. To my surprise I actually prefer EDCing a 2AA light. Right now it's my Xeno E03V2.


----------



## Vernon (Dec 26, 2011)

I EDC a McGizmo Mule high CRI. It's small, runs on rechargeables, has a sturdy clip, looks sharp, and has three perfectly balanced output levels. It's probably not the best for everyone considering the flood beam profile, but it definitely meets all of my indoor needs and most of my outdoor tasks. I'll carry my Mac's EDC XML neutral when I need throw or more power.

Over the years, I've come to put more stock and value in the quality of the beam tint and profile (over flux). Don't get me wrong, I still like lots of lumens but not if tint or beam quality is sacrificed. I've put my money where my mouth is on this theory too. I've sold over eight lights this year in order to purchase three custom lights (Mac and McGizmo). I think I made the right choice.


----------



## Fallingwater (Dec 26, 2011)

A fairly scuffed-up Fenix E01 (hybrio AAA) sits permanently on my keychain and has repeatedly proven itself useful.

Other than that, I now carry a first-generation Shiningbeam L-Mini (18650 LiIon). I got it from the first batch when it was still called "Little Mini", and in fact wrote the first review of it. I modded the emitter to a SSC P4 almost immediately, then later remodded it to a XP-G and one of these regulated drivers.

However, because the L-Mini starts as a cheap light and I never upgraded it to quality components, the reliability is... less than stellar. Internal contacts, in particular, are a problem, with the driver sometimes seeing less volts than the cell is outputting and going into low-voltage protection mode. I then have to fix it by cursing very loudly and tinkering with it (but I'm sure most of the fixing is caused by the cursing ).

For those moments when the L-Mini is lying in pieces on my workbench, I have retained my previous EDC as a backup - a Nitecore Defender Infinity from the promotional preproduction batch, entirely unmodified (I run it on a 14500 LiIon).

However, I've been eyeing the Zebralight SC600 with increasing interest...


----------



## cold (Dec 26, 2011)

- Arc-AAA Premium, bit beat up now - looking for an upgrade!
- Spyderco Ladybug, SS handle, VG-10 blade.

Both on my key ring, which makes the SS handle safely grip-able.


----------



## Racer (Dec 26, 2011)

Primary EDC: Thrunite Neutron 1C or iTP SC1 Eluma

Backup EDC: Olight I3 or Fenix E01

Something goes bump in the night light: Sunwayman M20C (XP-G) or Ultrafire WF-503B (XM-L).

Bedstand night light: Right now it's the E01. But I should have my hands on a Thrunite Ti any minute now, which I'm hoping will make a better night light with its firefly mode.


----------



## ///Maverick (Dec 26, 2011)

Well of all my lights i EDC both a H2x typhoon 2 (same as gladius maximus), and a fenix e05.
Though its not my brightest, its my most versatile light, and has earned its role time and time again as my primary EDC.
As for the e05,its my primary little light. I love it for its size and output. Its so small i can keep it anywhere on me.


----------



## anjari_br (Dec 26, 2011)

I carry on daily a fenix E01 front pocket pants, LD01 in the car keys, LD10 or a PD20 in my bag. looking at an E05 and a PD31 to complete my lights.


----------



## Gristle (Dec 27, 2011)

My new EDC is a LensLight Ti Stinger (2x123 / Aspheric lens). It's replaced my Novatac 120t on most days. I think if I were to add a third to the rotation it would most likely be an HDS 200t later next year. However, for the time being I'm really enjoying the LensLight (decent run-time, 400 lumen and a focusable lens).


----------



## Cartman (Dec 27, 2011)

Fenix LD01 R5 in the pocket on backup house keys. Fenix PD20 R5 in a fenix taxtical leather holster on the belt. I carry two backup CR123’s in the pocket. In the jacket pocket is my new 4Seven's Maelstrom X10. It has replaced a Maelstrom G5/Surefire C2 with M61/ or LX2 rotation. Can't argue with a pocketable 770 lumens! Since the X10 will run 15 hours at 100 + lumens, I don't pack a spare 26650 normally.


----------



## buds224 (Jan 8, 2012)

Switched to the PC10. Contrary to complaints and poor reviews, it's very compact, light, single cr123, and I keep it on 1lumen and twist to turbo when needed. I ignore all other modes unless required.

My other lights are: PD32, LD20, TK41, waiting for ST Cycler and will purchase a TK21 next.


----------



## gbelleh (Jan 8, 2012)

Lately, a Ra Clicky EDC 120, Nitecore EX10, or Jetbeam RRT-0. New keychain light: Peak Eiger 10280 QTC.

But, I'm in the process of updating all my lights. I have an HDS 170 Tactical, and Zebralight SC600 on the way. Might get the XM-L RRT-0 soon too.


----------



## 880arm (Jan 8, 2012)

At work it's normally a LX2 and E1B. Every now and then I will carry a C2 with Nailbender XML drop-in instead of the Backup.

Away from work I usually carry either the E1B or a JetBeam RRT-0.


----------



## brandocommando (Jan 8, 2012)

An HDS 170T (newest version) in my pocket, and a Fenix LD01 SS on my keychain.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jan 8, 2012)

Still packing my LF2XT along with an Arc AAA on the keychain. Now that it's coat wearing time there's usually a third light of greater power.

Geoff


----------



## mrlysle (Jan 8, 2012)

As a professed "flashaholic" and firm believer in the saying, "if enough is ok, then too much is just right!", I carry a ZL SC60w clipped in my right front pants pocket, a Quark mini AA Ti in the bottom of said pocket, either a HDS rotary, or a ZL SC600 on my belt in custom holsters from Dan Thorpe @ Thors Hammer Custom Leather, a Titanium Innovations Illumina Ti CA1 in the little pouch of my Leatherman sheath beside my Leatherman Charge Ti, and usually have a Fenix LD01 on a lanyard around my neck. I swap the HDS rotary and ZL SC600 every week or so, and sometimes swap the ZL SC60w for my HDS 170t clicky. Soooo, thats usually at least five lights I have on me at any one time. Did I mention I'm sick? I have a disease called "flashaholism" LOL. Oh, and there's tons more in my Maxpedition backpack that I carry with me everywhere! Forgot the little freebie on my keychain. You know, the ones you get from a lot of the dealers when you purchase x number of dollars in merchandise from them? Got a whole handful of those little things lying around. Give them to friends sometimes too. I'd carry more lights but don't want them scratched up from the pocket knives! LOL :devil:


----------



## recDNA (Jan 8, 2012)

Jetbeam TC-R2


----------



## buds224 (Jan 8, 2012)

DW10 said:


> I live in the country (retired) and have carried various Mag Lights to check on fences, water tanks and running off coyotes.
> Later I began collecting Surefires, though convenient they seem to be fragile and have short run times.
> This Christmas I got a TK41 and it's the cat's meow.
> Low power beam for close work, and max light for checking the perimeter.
> Until I find something better...this is it.


----------



## GForGeep (Jan 8, 2012)

i EDC a ZL SC80 as my primary and i keep my RRT0-XML as its backup (both running 14500s) and i have a microstream as my backup-backup. i like being able to run AAs if needed. i've been wanting to get 10440s for my microstream but i'm not sure if it will work with it and i can't find a reliable charger for 10440s. any suggestions/comments are welcomed =)


----------



## bodhran (Jan 8, 2012)

For now...a Qmini123 hcri in my watch pocket and a ZL SC600w on my belt.


----------



## naturelle (Jan 9, 2012)

At the moment EDC'ing a *LiteFlux LF3* (since buying it as it was brand new on market). Has got the best interface I've seen yet. Thinking about changing on a V10R or something similar, but as I know from EDC'ing the same knife (Victorinox Executive) about 20 years, I know that I will go back to the LF3


----------



## strinq (Jan 9, 2012)

A Quark Mini 123 with my car keys and a Fenix E01 with my house keys.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Jan 9, 2012)

up until a few days ago it was the Quark AA 14500, now it's the SWM V10A XML w/14500 cell. Swell upgrade if you ask me  For those that dont need any other mode but max, the PA10 will punch 650 lumens.


----------



## Buck (Jan 9, 2012)

95% of the time, my EDC is an ITP A3 from Shiningbeam (1xAAA, 3 mode, aluminum body) and a spare cell in a fairly well-fitting little plastic snap-top tube that originally contained a tiny replacement part for a Rainin micropipettor. For my purposes, this is enough light since I'm rarely looking at something beyond arm's reach. Medium is the first mode, giving enough light for most jobs with a single twist. It's so small and light that I barely know it's in my pants pocket, so there's no inconvenience that might deter EDC. 

Just to find it in my pocket among the keys, coins, etc. I needed to replace the lobster claw with a 7 cm lanyard of 2.5 mm cord with a stopper knot on each end run through the split ring. That's lighter and more comfortable than the metal claw, and the knots are a unique shape and feel among all the metal junk in my pocket. Also fun to put it on medium or low and whirl the light in a circle while holding the other end: makes a nice light-show with the PWM for entertainment or as an attention-getter while crossing the street at night.

I've almost never needed the spare cell, but it's so tiny that, again, there's no reason not to carry it. A few months ago, a grad student in our lab was giving her PhD final defense talk and her laser pointer faded after two minutes. I pulled the cell from my light and the spare cell out and held them up, which got a puzzled look for a moment until she realized I was offering to re-power her laser. That was a great day!


----------



## abyssal (Jan 9, 2012)

Currently a Streamlight Microstream. 

My first 'real' light is in the mail; a Sunwayman V10R, can't wait!


----------



## xcbike72 (Jan 9, 2012)

Currently it's a Nitecore EX11.2, it fit my needs very well.


----------



## Kletsou (Jan 10, 2012)

In my right pocket a Nitecore EX11.2
Left pocket Quark 123 mini - which serve as a "battery holder" as well for my V10R Ti which I carry on my left hip. Top pocket Olight AAA Ti – So these four EDC at work and on my way to work.
Next to bed is the Tiny Monster.
Walking the dog SR51 and SC600 in pocket. Something like the PC10 or Nitecore Extreme is used as back-up then
These are the basic EDC lights and then I rotate with the other “toys”


----------



## Keyman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Leatherman Mini-Tool, HDS Cc200 & Benchmade Gold Class Ritter M4
http://i868.photobucket.com/albums/ab241/Keyman25/DSCN0946.jpg


Your image is too large and has been replaced with a link. Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## radellaf (Jan 10, 2012)

Fenix LD01. Was the Cree XR-? version before that in 2006-7, initially with 10440 until I decided not to risk overdriving those cells. Eneloop in there now, with a Lithium AAA in the man-purse, which is usually with me. iPhone "flash" is a passable backup (and records HD video of me unlocking the front door to boot, woohoo).
I _want_ to carry a zebralight too but even the clipped SC51 just isn't worth the trouble unless I want to play with it, or know in advance I'll want more lumens or hi CRI or neutral. The SC600 will live in my jacket, but here in NC that's used for maybe two or three months a year.

It was a mag solitaire plus 4xAAA Princeton Tec xenon in the bag before that, or Arc LS. Now the bag is just Canon S100 and iPhone 4S.

FWIW, in many cases, holding the LD01 or other light makes for a better photo than using the on-camera flash.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Jan 10, 2012)

I carry a Zebralight SC51. Had it since they came out, and it has survived being dropped and other abuses. Had a Nitecore D11 but gave it to my brother-in-law after I got the Zebralight. My only beef is if you forget to uncrew the cap a tad, it can come on in your pocket. You will know when it does because it gets HOT!


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Fenix LD01 and a Photon II on keychain

soon to be adding PhotonFanatic Killer Rainbow


----------



## Kyle K (Jan 10, 2012)

Lately I've been carrying a Fenix LD01 in SS on my keychain along with a Leatherman Micra. If I carry anything else, it's usually a Streamlight PT 1L. I have quite a few 1 x CR123A lights, but I always seem to come back to this one.


----------



## chaoss (Jan 10, 2012)

Lately it has been a RA 140GT clicky, small micarta Sebenza and a S&W 442.
Jeepers this EDC stuff gets expensive.


----------



## Lite_me (Jan 10, 2012)

I always carry one of my LF2XTs, along with another light. Right now, it's one of my Zebralights. A 51w, a 60w or the 600w.... depending.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Jan 10, 2012)

I EDC two of the best EDC's at this time: Quark AA w/14500 and the Sunwayman V10A also w/ 14500. Then i keep my pocket thrower in my bag (Lumintop L1C) and the brighter Jetbeam BC25. I used to carry around my TK35, but then I realized, I'll just carry that light when big light might be required.

Here's the two i EDC, my two Go-to lights: 
http://img515.imageshack.us/img515/364/img00082201201100950.jpg


Your image is too large and has been replaced with a link. Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## kromeke (Jan 10, 2012)

First run (Arizona made) Novatac 85P, with an Arc4 style clip and the light engine from a 120P (also Arizona made), modded with a high CRI P4 emitter removed from a high CRI HDS/Ra. 

I have several HDS/Ra lights, but ever since they went with a longer form factor and different styling, I prefer my modified Novatac for EDC. HDS's inability to make a clip I like and their new style has turned me off HDS for EDC. I want a clip that is bezel up and attached with screws. The Arc4 style clip is still my favorite, glad I got several when I did. 

I have another high CRI HDS that I've mounted the same clip on, but I don't EDC it because it is longer and heavier. I also had a Ra Clicky prototype, which would be my EDC if I hadn't lost it. I custom made a smooth Ti bezel for it and mounted an Arc4 style clip. It was ever so slightly longer than the Novatac, but with dual battery springs and no garishly large silver bezel. The black AlTiN bezels came later, I have one on the high CRI HDS that I have. 

For me, the Ra Clicky prototypes were my favorite. If only I hadn't lost it....

If someone ever finds Ra Clicky proto #2446, I'd love to buy it from you. I lost it fair and square. Can't complain, I did find a Surefire U2.

Edit, or if anyone wants to part with a Ra Clicky prototype, I'm also interested.


----------



## Ref (Jan 11, 2012)

Fenix P3D. Does what I need it to do.


----------



## Keyman1 (Jan 11, 2012)

> That is so nice a gold class benchmade, i carry a blue class


:thanks: I love the CF grips, Nickel plated hardware & of coarse the M4 steel.




> are those GITD rings on your HDS?



Yup, they sure are.


----------



## Lighteous (Jan 11, 2012)

Because I have an assortment of EDC-able lights, and because I like all of them, I will carry different ones at different times. However, I carry my ZL SC51 more than any other light. I like the size of it, the fact that it uses AA batteries, the UI and its range of output. I also have a Fenix LD01 on my key ring that I've carried for a couple of years.


----------



## BLUE LED (Jan 11, 2012)

I am currently using my Eagletac D25C S2 and Sunwayman V10R & V10R Ti2 gold. In the bag I carry the Xeno G42 XM-L U2 and Armytek Predator.


----------



## Scubie67 (Jan 11, 2012)

ZL SC51w is what I usually carry


----------



## RobertM (Jan 11, 2012)

I EDC a variety of different lights depending on the day and what my clothing with accommodate, but I primarily carry my HDS Systems EDC High CRI.


----------



## burntoshine (Jan 11, 2012)

for quite a while it's been:

LF2XT Ti (ku #2)
MiNi CR2
Revo SS

(all neutral)

but lately i'll sometimes throw in the SC600w, and take out the Revo


----------



## mr.snakeman (Jan 11, 2012)

Clipped on my left-hand shirt pocket is a V10R Ti with Ti clip and tripple tritted electronic switch, in my right-hand pocket a tritted Ti LF2XT (ku #3) and a tritted Ti Volere. All are used almost every day. When I need longer running times I have a V10R Ti with a Ti 18650 tube, clip and tripple tritted switch in my EDC backpack.


----------



## LGT (Jan 11, 2012)

HDS 200 rotary and a peak eiger level 8 are my two staples. Others come and go, but these two are pretty much always with me.


----------



## Greenlead (Jan 11, 2012)

I always have my Surefire E1B clipped to my left pocket. I've had it ever since it came out, and the only work I've done on it is battery changes and a tailcap replacement (the rubber surface split). It has been my faithful companion.

When I am in uniform (I'm in the Air Force, Active Duty), I also carry my issued Surefire 6P with filters.

I have a personal Surefire G2 that I carry sometimes, but usually keep readily accessible in the car, and also a Streamlight PolyStinger that I keep on a charger in the apartment.


----------



## GeoBruin (Jan 11, 2012)

I've settled on a Peak Logan Aluminum 123 QTC High CRI as an EDC light and I've carried my Spyderco Sage 1 for a couple years now.


----------



## tsask (Jan 11, 2012)

on belt right side EDC: This is an ongoing process subject to change. A recent addition of Sunawayman L10A on 14500 LIon or IMR (replaced LPower trust II 18650 now on desk), emergency/or back up" Nitecore EZ AA warm.
on keys: Preon AAA Revo Ti , ARC AAA-P UV, and several coin cell lights green , blue, spare white.


----------



## luvbelly (Jan 11, 2012)

At home EDC is a Ultrafire (not sure of the model number) 3AAA with the Cree XML-T6. Cost was under $25 so if I loose or break it no biggie. At work I carry either my Fenix LD20 or a Terralux lightstar300. With a Jetbeam PA40 s on the way those lights might get left home on a regular basis. Depends on how comfortable the Jetbeam is to carry and use and if it performs as well as the specs suggest it will.


----------



## tangstrong (Jan 11, 2012)

I always carry a flashlight assembled by myself，that make me feel safe because I know every detail and when the problem happens I could guess where the problem is.


----------



## africanexperience (Jan 12, 2012)

Peak Eiger hi CRI AAA as back up (always on me or next to my bed). Normally that plus either Malkoff Little twisty AA (M31LL) or JetBeam JetI Pro V3. In terms of other stuff its currently a Spyderco resilience.


----------



## marcalbar (Jan 12, 2012)

My trusty Solar Force L2 in my bag and a Quark Mini X together with my keys on the keychain.

Since getting on board this forum, a Surefire G2X Pro and Sunwayman V10R are inbound.

I'll use both on my rotation.


----------



## Danielight (Jan 12, 2012)

Danielight said:


> As of Christmas day, my new EDC is a Jetbeam BC10. Runs on a single cr123a ... compact, but very bright.


UPDATE: Ended up RMA'ing my BC10 because the clicky switch started acting up. Replaced it with a Quark MiniX-123, which is my new EDC.


----------



## Cunha (Jan 12, 2012)

I thought I just wanted a 3x AA light but since that is not really available outside the old mag 3AA led, I settled on a 2AA V20A AE. I never considered keeping the light with me at all times, but having such a great light you wind up wanting to use it all the time. Now I understand all of the other forum members when they suggest and prefer 1AA or 1CR123 lights. It just makes it small enough to carry with you no matter what. So now I want a zebralight SC51w, and a zebralight SC600w. Those are the lights I would suggest for EDC depending on what power source you want. I have a big stock pile of L91 lithiums but a rechargable setup for the SC600 would be cost effective and it would be nice not to think twice about running the light as often as I want to.


----------



## Rokron (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm still carrying my V10R R5 for work and a V10R Ti for casual.


----------



## RCR06 (Jan 12, 2012)

jet beam rrt-0 S2


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Jan 13, 2012)

I always rotate my EDCs. Today was a JetBeam PA10 on an IMR 14500. I check my company's trucks at night to make sure they're locked up etc. Plenty of lumens to get the job done...


----------



## kj2 (Jan 13, 2012)

Fenix E11 or Olight i2


----------



## BarryG (Jan 13, 2012)

Left front pocket: a Haiku, right front pocket: a Ti pocket rocket, belt holster: Quark 123x2 Tac, and on keys a Sapphire 25


Barry


----------



## troelskc (Jan 13, 2012)

How is it possible to get longer runtimes on the XM-L on max compared to the R5?



Outdoorsman5 said:


> Runtimes are great using Li-ion batteries as well. I did a runtime test using a 14500 on a quark with the R5 LED, and here are the results - Max (48 min), High (150 min), Medium (11 hrs), Low (50 hrs), and I did not test moonlight because that would be insane. I did a short version of this test so far with the XM-L this past Saturday after reading another thread, and here's what I got - Max (58 min) and High (2 hrs). I haven't done any of the others yet, but am expecting the runtimes to be similar to the R5 runtimes.



I do also EDC a Quark AA regular R5 with deep pocket clip and a AW 14500 Li-ion. Only drawback is that the pocketclip presses against the head when rotating the head for mode change. I wear it in my jacket pocket.


----------



## troelskc (Jan 13, 2012)

I've made a response thread to this with a poll. Make sure to check it out a make your vote.


----------



## david57strat (Jul 28, 2012)

I EDC five lights (To whoever invented the cargo pocket - thank you):

(From Left to Right):
Fenix E15
Eagletac D25LC2
Maglite XL200
Led Lenser P7
Olight M20-X

Ever since I joined this forum, I've added at least twenty-five different lights I'd like to obtain ("must haves"), and countless others that'd be nice to have, just for the fun of it. In the near future, I'm thinking of a JetBeam BC40 and Fenix TK35. I'd love to get my hands on a real thrower, with really nice run times and killer build quality (like a TK70), but that's kind of out of my budget at the moment. Soon enough...


----------



## andurilgc (Jul 29, 2012)

This is a helpful thread

For me it's a 4Sevens Quark AA regular (tactical tail and AA2 X head) but I have a soft spot for my EagleTac D25C Ti 

I've just ordered a Xeno E03 and after reading so much about this model, will be very interested to see how it performs


----------



## troelskc (Nov 14, 2012)

Just got the Fenix E01 because of the great feedback on the light from CPF. It rides in my cardigan pocket at all times. I kinda got addicted to having the light on my person at all times. It's so small.


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Nov 14, 2012)

I have a collection of lights I rotate between for EDC depending on my mood. Typically I'll only EDC one flashlight at a time. The ones I find myself grabbing these days include the following:

*Olight S10 aluminum* - modded with neutral 5k T6 emitter. To be replaced with 4000k T4 emitter when it arrives.
*Olight S10 Ti Satin *- the 5200k neutral emitter run at the S10's relatively low drive current produces an ugly yellow beam. Needs a warmer emitter.
*Eagletac D25c clicky neutral *on IMR 16340. I love the tint on the Eagletac neutrals. I also have D25a and D25a Ti both in neutral, but I don't carry them because they are very unreliable on 14500. Very often, on 14500 the low mode will disappear entirely leaving me with a light that only runs on direct drive for extremely short periods of time before overheating. I've concluded that the D25a is unsuitable for EDC on 14500s and I find them not bright enough on AA so I've removed them from my EDC rotation.
*Jetbeam TCR-01* on IMR 18350. I love the feel and look of this light. Love the interface. Don't like the cool white tint or ugly beam.
*Niteye Eye10 *on IMR 18350. Don't like the half-knurling on the control ring and the noisy detentes. But I love the extremely high output, perfect beam pattern and pure white tint.
*Balder HD1* - neutral T6 emitter running on IMR 14500. Love the small size, perfect tint, bright output and feel in the hand. Downsides are no moonlight mode, very floody so no throw, and if it accidentally turns on in pocket it could be hard to turn off.
*Sipik SK58* - My hobby light. This is a compact zoooming budget aspheric light that I extensively modded by adding a 2.8 amp custom-programmed 2-way ramping driver with shortcuts to min and max, electronic switch, reflector, extra heatsinking and neutral T6 emitter. I also modded the external casing by filing down part of the body knurling to allow the head to retract further for wider floodmode. I removed all the anodizing and polished up the bare aluminum. Runs exclusively on IMR 14500. Very bright, but can't be run for long periods of time due to high drive current and small body.


----------



## kj2 (Nov 14, 2012)

Today, Fenix E35


----------



## Steel head (Nov 14, 2012)

SF E1L
Great lil light.


----------



## Verndog (Nov 14, 2012)

kj2 said:


> Fenix E11 or Olight i2



+1...another Fenix E11.


----------



## mb5 (Nov 14, 2012)

River Rock 1AA
Maglite Solitaire for a backup


----------



## Southpaw1925 (Nov 20, 2012)

Cartman said:


> Fenix LD01 R5 in the pocket on backup house keys. Fenix PD20 R5 in a fenix taxtical leather holster on the belt. I carry two backup CR123’s in the pocket. In the jacket pocket is my new 4Seven's Maelstrom X10. It has replaced a Maelstrom G5/Surefire C2 with M61/ or LX2 rotation. Can't argue with a pocketable 770 lumens! Since the X10 will run 15 hours at 100 + lumens, I don't pack a spare 26650 normally.



Where did you buy your 26650 battery?


----------



## Bobby_C (Nov 21, 2012)

I used to have a iTP A3 on my keychain but it's recently been replaced by a ThruNite Ti. I'll carry my V10R or Olight T10 if I need something a bit brighter. I'll bring my Surefire 6p with a 820lm XML drop in if I need some daylight .


----------



## jukeboxx (Nov 21, 2012)

I edc a led lenser v2 at work and i have to say the throw is real good for 90 lumens.


----------



## AVService (Nov 21, 2012)

Fenix E15 on one pocket and Maratac AA on the other,
Mag AA LED in Holster but auditioning replacements right now,and losing some too.


----------



## Norm (Nov 21, 2012)

A number of images on preceding pages are oversize, when you post an image please remember Rule #3 

Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels.

*Please resize and repost.* - Thanks Norm


----------



## RedRonin (Nov 21, 2012)

As of the moment: Quark Mini ML Ti and ThruNite T10 in the pockets and a Surefire G2L Nitrolon in the sling bag.


----------



## longrange80 (Nov 21, 2012)

Preon 1 most of the time ,while at work eagletac d25 c awsome light .


----------



## troelskc (Nov 23, 2012)

Fireclaw18 said:


> Currently EDC'ing a V10r XM-L T6 running on an AW IMR 16340



Wondering why you use a IMR for that light? Isn't it 3V max?


----------



## moldyoldy (Nov 23, 2012)

troelskc said:


> Wondering why you use a IMR for that light? Isn't it 3V max?



Most of the sales sites advertise the various Sunwayman V10A/R V11R etc lights with an output on ICR or IMR cells. I use my V10R, V10A and V11R on ICR or IMR cells with no problems. My casual observation indicate a slightly higher output on an IMR cell. Output with the V10A or V11R is certainly above 400 lumens. As I recall, reports on CPF indicate the V11R can reach 500 lumens on an IMR cell.

The Sunwayman website states only:

"Equipped with broad-voltage circuit, the V10R is compatible with various voltages batteries with the same specification as well as guarantees the high efficiency of the circuit system."


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Nov 24, 2012)

A JetBeam PA10 now. But I just ordered a JetBeam RRTO XML, so that just might be my new EDC...


----------



## sonofspectrum (Nov 24, 2012)

Fenix PD10 but its started flickering lately when I turn it on and this makes it jump modes.


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Nov 24, 2012)

For the last week my EDC has been an aluminum Olight S10 modded with a Nichia 219 4500k 92 CRI.

Very small and lightweight light. Nice side switch. Beautiful tint. Definitely not the brighest light I've EDC'd, but it gets the job done.


----------



## Cru3rd (Nov 24, 2012)

My EDC is a Quark tatical qt2a-x with a L series body on a aw 14500.[h=1][/h]


----------



## henry1960 (Nov 24, 2012)

On a regular basis My lights i EDC are first most the Zebra Light SC600 and my EagleTac G25C2 And the SC51 for now until the SC52 comes to my front door step...


----------



## Skelt11 (Nov 24, 2012)

EagleTac G25C Clicky Ti. I can't believe how small it is. I have been into larger lights until recently and this thing just amazes me.


----------



## neutralwhite (Nov 24, 2012)

PD32 XM-L T6 when it arrives. for now, Normal PD32. usually carry after dark...


----------



## peterharvey73 (Nov 24, 2012)

In warmer months with tight jeans, and especially indoor bedside, I EDC a Jetbeam RRT-01 for its compact size - unobtrusive in the pocket, light weight, great lows, and punchy high for its size.
In the colder months with a jacket and especially outdoors, I EDC the bigger Zebralight SC600 for its compact size, easy to use side button, and powerful 750 lumens...


----------



## makapuu (Nov 25, 2012)

The majority of the time I'm wearing baggy cargo shorts.
My current EDC is the Nitecore TM15 NW
If I want something a little more sleek, XinTD C8 NW


----------



## TMCGLASSON36 (Nov 25, 2012)

I carry my G25LC2 XML as my EDC can't find anything to replace it great low for work and a blast of turbo for checking on the dogs during a nature run and the 18650 runs forever. We will see if my new Zebras SC600 H600 and SC52 takes its place.


----------



## Tana (Nov 25, 2012)

The one on the left until I made the one in the middle... now that middle one is shedding the dark whenever I have a chance to click it...


----------



## fliptwister (Nov 25, 2012)

Tana said:


> The one on the left until I made the one in the middle... now that middle one is shedding the dark whenever I have a chance to click it...


What is the one in the middle? What are the components?


----------



## ArmoredFiend (Nov 25, 2012)

still edc a Nitecore D10 for it's small size and ease of mode-changing plus clicky. 
used to edc nitecore's ez123 but twisting on/off is not as fast/convinient as a clicky.


----------



## Tana (Nov 25, 2012)

fliptwister said:


> What is the one in the middle? What are the components?



Triple-XPG with Solarforce 0.8-4.2V 3-Mode driver... you can read more about it in:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-series-lego-flashlight&p=4072455#post4072455


----------



## wedlpine (Nov 26, 2012)

ThruNite T10. Works perfectly for me. Love the .09 lumen low.


----------



## benlg (Nov 26, 2012)

Surefire E2LAA and Fenix LD15, my reliable dynamic duo as well, during the blackout of Sandy in NY


----------



## atxlight (Nov 27, 2012)

Right now my EDC is a Peak Eiger AAA. For the longest time I was carrying the Fenix LD01 which I still love, but right now variable output lights are some of my favorites. In the early morning I have a Thrunite T10 around the neck since my hands are always full going out the door. 

On the night stand is a Jetbeam RRT-01 for getting up at night (bathroom trips mostly) and next to that is my Eagletac G25C2 for emergencies.

Also have a Fenix PD30 in my car at all times along with two spare CR123s.


----------



## Pretbek (Nov 27, 2012)

A ZL H502d which is really great for indoors and up-close work, which covers 90% of my needs. But as soon as you need anything resembling throw, it is not very good for that.


----------



## awyeah (Nov 27, 2012)

Foursevens Mini-ML XP-G2, tiny and fits on the keychain.


----------



## DrewDT (Nov 27, 2012)

For actual pocket carry I use a Photon Freedom for it's almost nonexistent footprint and adjustable brightness. I have a Maratac AAA that I pocket carry also occasionally. I have others but these are my go to pocket edc flashlights.


----------



## BobK (Nov 28, 2012)

I EDC a Thrunite T20 or T21, depending on expected needs. Both are quite small and are no bigger than the small "Advil" pocket tube that I carry my medicines in. In my jacket (motorcycle riding) I usually carry a Thrunite TN12.

Used to keep a Thrunite Neutron 1C in the jacket (until I obtained the TN12), but I currently have a Rofis JR20 on the way that might just be a better fit for the jacket applications (emergency road/trail side uses with the twisty/right angle head and all.)

If I am dressing a bit nicer and wish for a slimmer profile I will carry either my Thrunite T10 or Ti (standard 3-60 model) but am a bit too spoiled with the higher outputs of the T20 or T21 to resort to those much.

-Bob


----------



## Maxbelg (Nov 28, 2012)

Mostly I EDC a HDS modded (by myself) with a Nichia High CRI 219. Almost always a AAA flashlight as well, but here I have quite a selection and change frequently.


----------



## Quiksilver (Nov 28, 2012)

Usually some combination of:

47s Preon 2
HDS Rotary
6P + M60 or M61, sometimes nailbender xr-e.


----------



## Breathing Borla (Nov 28, 2012)

for the last few days I have been EDC my new TN31, LOL

holy throw batman


----------



## cland72 (Nov 28, 2012)

My 4Sevens Mini123 HCRI goes in my pocket every single morning when I go to work. 

When I'm off, I carry my Surefire E1L with E1B clip.


----------



## kinco83 (Nov 28, 2012)

Eagletac D25a clicky. And when it finally ships the Zebralight SC52. Other than impressing my friends I don't use it often so I love how I don't even feel it in my pocket


----------



## MrGearaholic (Nov 28, 2012)

Fenix LD01 is always in the small front right pocket of my jeans. It's perfectly sized for that (leaving space underneath in the bigger pocket for my EDC knife and tactical pen ) But lately I'm experimenting also with my new Eagletac D25C in neutral white (love that tint!). Same size, just thicker. 

Then there's always my spare Fenix LD01 in an EDC pouch (Maxpedition's pocket organizer) in my laptop backpack, together with a Klarus XT11.


----------



## the.Mtn.Man (Nov 28, 2012)

My EDC is a high CRI HDS Rotary. The light itself is one of most versatile flashlights ever made, and the beam is absolutely gorgeous. I carry a stainless steel 4Sevens Preon ReVO as a secondary light. I just wish it was high CRI, but 4Sevens discontinued the ReVO before doing their high CRI run.


----------



## Tixx (Nov 28, 2012)

Olight S10 XML Neutral Satin Ti


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 28, 2012)

For awhile now it's been my Nitecore Original EZ AA model and a Lighthound coin-cell light.

But soon it'll be my Milky modded SF L1 and my Fenix L0D rebel 80 on my keychain. (I'll likely keep the coin-cell light though.)


----------



## Foskey (Nov 28, 2012)

Surefire Fury


----------



## twl (Nov 28, 2012)

This is my new EDC.
2.74" long and 1100 lumens on High.









Or, I could put this longer body tube that allows 2 batteries in it, and get 1600 lumens from about 4" long.








The black tube under the light is a delrin 18650 battery storage capsule that's 3.5" long.


----------



## Jambas (Nov 29, 2012)

My current EDC is a Photon Microlight on my Keychain
Fenix E01 in my bag
Nitecore Sens CR on the way for pocket carry

At home: Surefire E2E
Nightstand: Fenix LD10 makes it in to rotation sometimes.
Motorcycle bag: Surefire G2L


----------



## Billspider (Nov 29, 2012)

I recently started carrying a light and I asked my wife to do so also. 
My wife carries a Streamlight 88032 Pro Tac 1AA. 50 Lumens
I carry a Fenix LD12 S2 120 Lumens.

We chose single cell AA lights for the availability of AA batteries and I recently ordered a Maha C9000 charger to keep all our batteries charged.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 29, 2012)

Billspider said:


> I recently started carrying a light and I asked my wife to do so also.
> My wife carries a Streamlight 88032 Pro Tac 1AA. 50 Lumens
> I carry a Fenix LD12 S2 120 Lumens.
> 
> We chose single cell AA lights for the availability of AA batteries and I recently ordered a Maha C9000 charger to keep all our batteries charged.



A good idea.

:welcome:


----------



## yoyoman (Nov 29, 2012)

I have been carrying a Fenix PD5 with a McLeaf body for years. Tail stand and clicky make it very useful for EDC. All the new LEDs made me think it was time for something new. I bought a Jetbeam TC-R1. I love the Ti and the control ring. But it doesn't have a clicky and it is heavier and bulkier than the Fenix. (I clip the TC-R1 to my belt on weekends.) So, I still carry the Fenix and have started the quest for the perfect EDC light. 

The first thing to consider is I always have a bigger light with me. I always have a Promethius Alpha Ready Made in my brief case or knapsack. So I don't need a flamethrower in my pocket. A single CR123 is as big as I want to go. 

I have a few lights waiting for me when I go to NY in December. (I live in Switzerland and they open all my packages so they can charge me 30% tax.). If I decide to go tiny, I have a Quantum DD and a Peak Eiger 10180 219 mule waiting. If I want something a little bigger, I have a Sunwayman V10R Ti+ and a Lens Light mini also waiting. The Lens Light mini doesn't tail stand, but the focusable beam seems useful for EDC. I'm sure one of these will meet my needs. If not, I won't retire the Fenix and will continue the quest.


----------



## Gunner12 (Nov 29, 2012)

Single AA lights are nice. they can be fairly small and still have decent output and runtime.

I currently have a DQG III on my keychain, and switch between a Sunwayman V11R and a Zebralight SC51c.


----------



## LiteTheWay (Nov 29, 2012)

Sunwayman V11r (AA extender version) mostly. But also sometime 4Sevens Quark AA tactical or NDI.


----------



## RTTR (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm still rockin the Surefire LX2 as my EDC. I have been eyeing around at some of the new XML beauties like the Sunwayman V10R and Eagletac D25C. But I'm not sure they will replace my current EDC


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Nov 29, 2012)

Now EDC'ing Zebralight SC52


----------

